# mgcbc blue with missing bill



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

so what's everyone think about the blue that won with the missing bill heard it was proped. I am sure there are many unhappy boats. from what I understand it is not a igfa tournament but rules say to not stray from the igfa rules. anyone have any more insight on is?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Totally ignorant on this, but a marlin without a bill, not still a marlin?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If they are following IGFA rules, then it would be disqualified.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> The MGCBC is a sport fishing tournament where participants agree to fish in the spirit of IGFA rules. *While the tournament does not strictly enforce the use of IGFA rules*, it certainly expects that only minor technical differences will be employed by anglers. One noted exception is the allowance that the rod may be handed off one time within the first minute of the fight. The full page of State Saltwater Fishing Record Rules can be found at the bottom of this document, Exhibits A and B, and at http://www.dmr.ms.gov/index.php/marine-fisheries/finfish/138-state-saltwater-fishing-record-rules



Well, there ya go.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Totally ignorant on this, but a marlin without a bill, not still a marlin?


yes it is but most every other billfish tournament if the fish is hit by the prop or bit by a shark /mutilated in any way it is disqualified


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Its not an IGFA tournament and the above states fish within the "spirit" of the rules. As I understand it the crew did not break the bill off, anyone who complains is just a sore looser. I realize everyone who entered had money on the line, but welcome to life.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd like to see a picture of said "Bill-less Marlin" That had to hurt, do they have feeling in their bills?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I'd like to see a picture of said "Bill-less Marlin" That had to hurt, do they have feeling in their bills?


Probably didn't hurt as bad as the cold steel of a flier...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenalinJunkie (Jun 23, 2014)

There's no video of the boating of the fish. If it was hit by the prop BEFORE it was gaffed it aided in the boating of the fish. Lots of fish are lost while trying to gaff them.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

do they get measures from the lower jaw? or total length? That would blow if it was short because of this.... ha ha cool looking eyeball on that thing? Hoe long and hat did he weigh? did I miss that?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

LJFL.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> LJFL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


????


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> ????


Lower jaw fork length. That's how all billfish are measured... From the tip of the lower jaw to the fork in the tail.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You thought John had joined one of them "alternate" lifestyles, dindja?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I was starting to wonder haha


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I look at it like this, if the fish's ability to fight was impaired than I would understand a DQ, but I doubt at this stage in the fight that the fish would've eluded capture because of this injury. Still.......fish with similar injuries have been DQ'd in the past and I'd hate to be the one deciding the outcome.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Must have hit the prop or something. That is an awful fresh wound.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Their tournament and they can do what they want, but why even mention IGFA rules if you're going to disregard them randomly. Just throw out the IGFA part and say that if it's a legal fish, then you can weigh it.


----------

